# 12k worth of gear stolen in Windsor



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

http://www.windsorstar.com/worth+equipment+stolen+from+Windsor+musicians/9332714/story.html


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

This is my worst nightmare but come on people!! 

Haven't we learned by now to NEVER leave valuable equipment unattended in your vehicle ESPECIALLY at 2 am in downtown Windsor?!

I hope they get their gear back.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

It's a risky business. I try my best not to leave gear unattended, but accidents and stupidity happen. Although I'm well insured, there's no way insurance replaces sentimentality, blood, sweat, and tears.

I hope these guys get their gear back, and in good shape. Secondary to that, I hope the crooks get their due.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

it should be legal to hook your parked vehicle up to 600 volts, shouldn't it??


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I won't blame the victims but leaving gear in the bed of a pick up covered by a cap, but clearly visible to anyone snooping is just asking to be ripped off.

Best of luck. I'd call it a valuable lesson.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Milkman said:


> I won't blame the victims but leaving gear in the bed of a pick up covered by a cap, but clearly visible to anyone snooping is just asking to be ripped off.
> 
> Best of luck. I'd call it a valuable lesson.


Yeah, that really sucks to lose their gear.......but a cap on a pickup is about as secure as a cardboard box. Just one moment of bad judgement is all it takes.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2013)

ad posted on kijiji.

WARNING!!! There were FIVE pro series guitars STOLEN from 2 downtown
musicians Saturday the 28th. PLEASE DO NOT PURCHASE the following 
guitars and if you do come across them please IMMEDIATELY notify:
Amedeo: falconio19 @ hotmail. com
Matt: universalanimalent @ ymail. com
(no spaces)
These instruments are their livelihood and all that matters is that they get them back.
1992 American Fender Stratocaster (belt rash all over the back of it & has lacesensor pickups)
1978 Gibson S1 (Forest green, rosewood neck)
2008 Epiphone Les Paul Custom (ZW bullseye)
2009 Epiphone Les Paul (Sunburst)
Guild Acoustic Guitar (with white RR baggs acoustic pickup, & marble square & triangle fret inlays)


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> Yeah, that really sucks to lose their gear.......but a cap on a pickup is about as secure as a cardboard box. Just one moment of bad judgement is all it takes.



Not that it makes the theft any less painful, but they're lucky it was a bunch pf Epis and one gibson S1.
if the same happened to them five or ten years later in their careers it might have been much, much worse.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

It sucks when someone feels they have the right to take your stuff. The first time someone broke into our equipment vehicle they made off with a Moog synthesizer. The second time someone tried I had made changes to the vehicle so they got as far as breaking a small window, once they got inside the cab of the vehicle there was no where to go as the storage area was completely sealed. Insurance through the Musicians Union covered the Moog. A fair amount of hard work and some dollars prevented the second break in from being another insurance payout. 
When you're on the road either doing clubs, bars etc. or Rodeos, State or Regional Fairs you are at risk and a momentary brain cramp can put you on the side lines and facing a serious financial crunch. When you are a touring musician it's beyond " lock it or lose it" it's your payday, your next place to sleep, no equipment = no work = mom can you send me some money so I can get home. Brain cramps hurt in more ways than one.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Sad to hear. I hope they get their stuff back. It's probably in Detroit.
If, & when,I go on a road tour, this is the van & security I'm taking with me.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

bzrkrage said:


> Sad to hear. I hope they get their stuff back. It's probably in Detroit.
> If, & when,I go on a road tour, this is the van & security I'm taking with me.



Here in the " great white (cold) north", we bring our family pet along to stand "gear guard" 













Here's hoping their stuff surfaces, sooner than later.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Wow....I hope the guy's door was unlocked.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

nonreverb said:


> Wow....I hope the guy's door was unlocked.


Ditto. Shit that's brutal.


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

Amazing what a thief can get into with a bar. Often does not even pry close to the lock. The lock is usually left still closed. Seen all kinds of newspaper boxes pryed open and not even touching the lock. Also those cordless grinders with zip cuts on, nothing is safe.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

I was thinking about this on Friday night. We were playing in a bar that always has 3 bands/night and doesn't have any space for gear, so everyone has to leave their gear in their cars until it's their turn to play, then load it back into the cars when the next band plays. Behind the bar there's a row of a dozen cars that always contain gear, no security at all, and very little visibility. Everyone thinks I'm odd for keeping my bass with me, under the table, while the band before us played.


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

loudtubeamps said:


> Here in the " great white (cold) north", we bring our family pet along to stand "gear guard"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaa! Who's the asshole who stood by and calmly took the photo?!


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Greenbacker said:


> Hahaa! Who's the asshole who stood by and calmly took the photo?!


someone with a very nice telephoto lens, or photoshop?


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Greenbacker said:


> Hahaa! Who's the asshole who stood by and calmly took the photo?!


My guess?? another Polar bear.









Could be one of these guys.▶ Polar bears and dogs playing - YouTube


----------

